# TruePeptide American made Bodybuilding Peptides product sales list at 25% off



## basskiller (May 23, 2014)

American made Bodybuilding Peptides you can rely on for getting the job done. 

*Click on any of the names to take you to the Truepeptide site for that specific product.But remember this discount code 25OFF 
After your done your shopping, add discount code 25OFF  to get 25% off of your entire order. Doesn't matter what you buy.. everything is included*


*25% off the entire True Peptide store - use discount code 25OFF*






*CJC 1295 WITHOUT DAC 2MG*
CJC-1295 is a Long acting GHRH analog. Growth-hormone-releasing hormone (GHRH), also known as growth-hormone-releasing factor (GRF or GHRF) or somatocrinin, is a 44-amino acid peptide hormone produced in the hypothalamus by the arcuate nucleus. GHRH stimulates growth hormone (GH) secretion from the pituitary. GHRH is released in a pulsatile manner, stimulating pulsatile release of GH

*MELANOTAN II (MELANOTAN 2) 10MG*
*Melanotan 2* is a designed to stimulate the body's tanning response with minimal exposure to sunlight. This can be a wonderful way for those with fair to very fair skin to get tanned without having to spend weeks in the sun and going through the burn and heal process. 

*IGF-1 LR3 1MG*
IGF stands for insulin-like growth factor. 
IGF creates important positive effects for physical enhancement are increased amino acid transport to cells, increased glucose transport, increased protein synthesis, decreased protein degradation, and increased RNA synthesis. Igf-r3 can be used as a stand alone bodybuilding peptide


*TRIPTORELIN (GNRH) 100 MCGS*
Italian endocrinologists managed to restore the natural testosterone production of a bodybuilder whose sex hormone production had shut down after 13 years of taking steroids. All they had to do was give the 34-year-old man a single dose of 100 micrograms triptorelin


*TESAMORELIN 2MG*
Reducing excess stomach . Tesamorelin is a human growth hormone-releasing factor (GRF) analog. It works by stimulating the pituitary gland to release growth hormone (GH). This causes the breakdown of excess stomach fat.


*TB-500 5MG THYMOSIN BETA 4 5MG*
the hormone _Thymosin beta-4_ is widely present in low levels throughout the body. Thymosin is seen moreso around wounds. It has profound positive effects on wound healing. The effects from TB-500 can occur in your muscle, tendons, ligaments, skin, the heart, and your eye. This is why it's referred to as a Healing Peptide.

*TB-500 2MG THYMOSIN BETA 4 2MG*
the hormone _Thymosin beta-4_ is widely present in low levels throughout the body. Thymosin is seen moreso around wounds. It has profound positive effects on wound healing. The effects from TB-500 can occur in your muscle, tendons, ligaments, skin, the heart, and your eye. This is why it's referred to as a Healing Peptide.


*STERILE WATER SOLUTION 10ML 0.9% OF BENZYL ALCOHOL*
AKA Bac water. For reconstituting Peptides and use as a diluent when Acetic Acid is used to reconstitute certain peptides. 


*SNAP-8 10MG* 
Reduces the depth of wrinkles on the face caused by the contraction of muscles of facial expression, especially in the forehead and around the eyes. A safer, cheaper, and milder alternative to Botulinum Toxin (Botox), topically targeting the same wrinkle-formation mechanism in a very different way. 


*SERMORELIN 5MG*
Sermorelin(GHRH) is a hormone that has been engineered to stimulate the secretion of Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone (GHRH) from the hypothalamus. It is used in Anti-aging Therapy along with Testosterone in men.

*SELANK 2MG*
is a nootropic (_smart drugs_, _memory enhancers_), anxiolytic (_inhibits anxiety_) peptide. SELANK is effective in the treatment of patients with generalized anxiety disorder. Also to stimulate memory and learning in healthy people, neutralize the effects of stress, as well as for the prevention of mental fatigue.

*PT-141 10MG*
Known as the Libido peptide! Has been shown in studies to cause erections within the male applicants. Studies show that PT-141 does not act on the vascular system like Cialis/ Viagra, but instead works by activating melanocortin receptors in the brain, helping increase your sexual stimulation.
Bremelanotide can have a bad side effect of increased blood pressure. So if you normally have high BP, than don't use this. 

*PALMITOYL TETRAPEPTIDE-3 10MG *
Palmitoyl Tetrapeptide-7 is a synthetic peptide comprised of four amino acids that is used in beauty products and cosmetics to suppress the production of excess interleukins, the chemical messengers which trigger the body&#146;s acute inflammatory response. Palmitoyl Tetrapeptide-7 works by stimulating the lower layers of skin, prompting it to release collagen and hyaluronic acid, skin healers which freely occur in the skin of a younger person. (anti-aging peptide) 

*PAL-GHK 10MG*
has three amino acids and is a GHK peptide or glycine-histidine-lysine. GHK triggers the synthesis of collagen (anti-aging peptide) 
Increased wound healing, Increased immune defense, antioxidant and anti &#150; inflammatory response, to stimulate new collagen in the skin aging anti-aging benefits photos middle-aged wrinkled skin, strongly stimulate hair growth,To promote nerve regeneration, Allows epidermal stem cells to repair damaged skin


*OXYTOCIN 2MG*
Research has shown us that oxytocin has the ability to produce the effects we associate with the state of calm and interpersonal connection. some things you may see from taking Oxytocin are Temporarily reduced appetite but increasing appetite with long term use, Stimulates digestion on full stomach, Increased urination (diuretic effect), Faster healing wounds and reduced inflammation, Increase in growth hormone, Stimulates mating, Sleep inducing effect (with high dosages), Diminished pain sensation and Improved learning

*Aicar 50MG *
AICAR activates so-called AMP-activated protein kinase (AMPK) which stimulates glucose uptake by skeletal muscle cells. The mice that were given AICAR by Evans and his team were able to run 44% further than the mice that didn&#146;t get the drug. normally combined with *GW-501516*


*MGF C-TERMINAL 4 MG*
MGF C-Terminal is the C-Terminal peptide of mechano growth factor and is a splice variant of IGF-1 (insulin-growth factor 1). MGF is known for its ability to regenerate skeletal muscle, but recently has been studied for its neuroprotective function. Recent studies are showing this exact form of IGF-1 to be the initial mechanism in the regeneration of new muscle cells


*EPTATON(EPITALON) 10MG*
The Epitalon compound is a small peptide of only 4 amino acids. Scientific studies show that telomeres (DNA sequence that appears at the end of each chromosome) lengthen with taking of Epitalon. The cell's biological clock is reset, the cell regains its integrity and can start to multiply to repair the body's immune system to operate and maintain organs at their optimal level, and continue the growth of the body


*MGF PEG 2MG*
What is PEG-MGF or PEGylated mechano growth factor. (PEG)-Polyethylene glycol, its a non toxic additive that increased the half life of MGF from minutes to hours. MGF stimulates muscle growth, creates new muscle fibers, promotes nitrogen retention and increases protein synthesis. This compound is commonly used for overall growth of muscle and to promote growth in body parts that are not up to par with the rest of the user&#146;s physique.

*MGF 2MG*
MGF has the ability to cause wasted tissue to grow and improve itself by activating muscle stem cells and increasing the upregulation of protein synthesis, this unique ability can rapidly improve recovery and speed up muscle growth.

*MELANOTAN I (MELANOTAN 1) 10MG* 
Melanotan-1 has been researched extensively for use in protecting against the harmful effects of ultraviolet radiation from sunlight due to its melanogenesis-stimulating properties. Unlike Melanotan 2, Melanotan 1 does not give the user the libido like actions. 

*LIPOPEPTIDE 10MG* 
Lipopeptides have been shown in scientific studies to boost cell's natural productivity levels and are considered to be one of nature's most powerful anti-agers by interacting with cell membranes to boost and revitalize the natural function of cells, renewing them to maximum growth potential. Unlike water-soluble peptides, lipopeptides are highly biocompatible with skin's natural structure.


*IPAMORELIN 2MG*
Ipamorelin&#146;s primary function is to stimulate the release growth hormone from the pituitary gland. Ipamorelin increases GH levels through the inhibition of Somatostatin As with some GHRP&#146;s increased hunger response can happen, but not with Ipamorelin. So this makes it a great addition to the cjc-1295 +Ghrp cycle for fat loss . (or cutting) 


*Frag 176-191 5MG*
Since *HGH Fragment 176-191* works by releasing stored fat into the blood for usage as energy, it therefore makes sense to not consume calories around the time of your injection, since the body will more than likely preferably use them over the fat released by the peptide. Another peptide used for it's cutting (fat loss) effects. 


*HEXARELIN 2MG*
Hexarelin&#146;s ability to increase secretion of natural Growth Hormone, most of its effects are similar to those of synthetic GH, although to a slightly lesser extent. Effects of its use include: increase in strength, growth of new muscle fibers, increase in the size of already existing muscle fibers, neural protection, joint rejuvenation, protection and healing


*GHRP-6 5MG*
Benefits of increased Growth Hormone levels through GHRP-6 stimulation include: an increase in strength, muscle mass and body fat loss, rejuvenation and strengthening of joints, connective tissue and bone mass
Ghrp-6 is known to cause hunger in many cases which if not in check can make the fat loss properties very small. 

*GHRP-2 5MG*
Unlike GHRP-6, GHRP-2 does not create the same type of hunger issues and therefor makes for a great fat loss peptide and 1/2 of my favorite peptide cycle (CJC-1295 +GHRP-2). The same increase in muscle mass, strength etc. 


*DSIP DELTA SLEEP INDUCING PEPTIDE 5MG*
DSIP which stimulates the hypothalamus to induce sleep and seem to do this through a variety of mechanisms. DSIP works by decreasing basal corticotropin levels and blocks its release. it helps increase gh levels and promotes slow wave sleep.


*CJC1295 WITH DAC 2MG*
*CJC-1295 DAC* is a long-acting version of *GHRH* (_Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone_) which has had its half-life extended to 8 days. *Bodybuilders* looking to gain muscle; ordinary people looking to lose fat; older persons looking for anti-aging benefits.


*IGF1 DES 1MG* 
the last 3 amino acids (in IGF-1's 70 amino acids chain) is removed to form IGF-1 DES. IGF-1 DES then become a super peptide being much more anabolic. IGF-1 circulates through our blood stream and tissue all day, every day. Unfortunately, most of the IGF-1 is inactive because it is bound by IGF-1 Binding Protein-3 (IGF-1-BP-3). Since bound hormones can not fit into and trigger a receptor-site, the majority of circulating and muscle IGF-1 can not trigger an anabolic stimulus. IGF-1 DES is unbound and doesn't trigger the protein IGF-1-BP-3.


*PALMITOYL PENTAPEPTIDE 10MG*
palmitoyl pentapeptide stimulates collagen production to make your skin firm and smooth. another anti-aging peptide


*BPC-157 5MG*
BPC 157 is known for super quick and professional Joint/tendon/ligament healing in all phases of clinical trials.. studies are shown here: BPC 157 has been shown in studies to heal torn quadriceps muscles, detached achilles tendon, muscles that have been damaged/crushed. Demonstrating dramatic fast recovery from muscle tears. Tendon to bone healing - increased ligament healing, BPC 157 has a variety of protective effects in the organs


----------



## basskiller (May 23, 2014)

SARMs and Research chemicals can also be included in this sale


----------



## CG (May 24, 2014)

basskiller said:


> SARMs and Research chemicals can also be included in this sale



You're workin with these guys? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basskiller (May 25, 2014)

affiliate with them and superiorpeptide.com


----------



## CG (May 25, 2014)

basskiller said:


> affiliate with them and superiorpeptide.com



Awesome.  First hand experience?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basskiller (May 27, 2014)

yes sir.. on some of the products


----------

